# ibook g4 et leopard



## VONS (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'acheter la borne airport extreme afin d'acceder  au wifi sur mon deuxième ordi qui est un ibook g4 powerpc 1.07 ghz

et comme il me faut pour configurer la borne j'essaie(comme indiqué) d'installer, sur cet ibook, leopard (osx 10.5.4) à partir du disque d'installation que j'ai eu avec mon autre ordi (macpro).

J'ai évidemment rajouté de la ram de telle sorte que cet ibook en possede maintenant 1,25 go.

Or, lorsque j'essaie l'installation il me dit que ce leopard ne peut pas être installé sur l'ordi. 
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il me semble pourtant, comme il est recommandé, que j'ai la bonne configuration: processeur powerpc 1,07 ghz et 1,25 go de ram quelqu'un peut-il me dépanner afin que je n'ai pas acheter la borne airport extreme pour rien. Merci à tous.


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2010)

Ah ces jeunes
Les dvd fournis avec une machine ne permettent que l'installation sur EXACTEMENT le même genre de machine.
Il faut un DVD noir universel dans ton cas.


----------



## VONS (9 Septembre 2010)

et si je l'installe sur un disque dur externe avec mon macpro estce qu'après je peux l'installer sur l'Ibook en  connectant ce dernier au disque dur externe ? merci en tous cas pour ta réponse.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2010)

J'en doute

pour la simple raison que ton macpro va faire une install propre à son architecture intel, alors que ton ibook nécessite une install PPC


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2010)

J"aurais répondu la même chose jusqu'à hier, mais là je ne sais pas.
Je lisais hier qu'un gars avait retiré son disque dur d'un G5 et bootait dessus sans soucis avec un MacPro (Intel).
bon la c'est la manip inverse, mais tu peux toujours essayer.

cela étant dit, je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi tu ne configure pas la borne avec le MacPro.
Mes iBooks (G4 et G3) reçoivent n'importe quel signal Wifi, qu'il vienne d'une borne Airport, d'un routeur Wifi ou d'une Box.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2010)

jamais essayé, raison de mon "j'en doute"

des croisements j'en ai déjà fait pas mal, mais pas entre PPC et Intel

Il semblerait donc que l'install se fasse en UB ... possible

effectivement, ça ne coute rien d'essayer


----------



## VONS (9 Septembre 2010)

Alors comment m'en sortir sans sortir ?
si je comprends bien ma borne extreme (150 euros) ne me sert plus  à rien pour l'ibook  car où trouver aujourd'hui leopard universel vu qu'il ne se vend plus nulle part.... snow leopard a pris sa place dans les points de vente ?


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2010)

VONS a dit:


> si je comprends bien ma borne extreme (150 euros) ne me sert plus  à rien pour l'ibook



pourquoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

je plussoie



Invité a dit:


> cela étant dit, je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi tu ne configure pas la borne avec le MacPro.


----------



## VONS (9 Septembre 2010)

c'est vrai ????...je vais essayer de configurer la borne via le macpro mais j'en doute car le macpro ne possede pas de carte airport (pas vendu avec) alors via RJ45 peut-être? mais j'ai peur qu'il fasse une config que pour lui même  ??


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2010)

J'ai pas de borne, mais il s'agit simplement de configurer un réseau wifi.
Donc en ethernet ça ne posera pas de problème.


----------



## VONS (13 Septembre 2010)

merci à tous les deux car, sur vos conseils, j'ai réussi via le macpro à  configurer (ethernet) cette satanéee borne que j'ai fini par rendre à la fnac (car cela donnait un très très faible  signal  sur l'ibook, autant que le modem sfr). Soit dit en passant ils ne 'emmerdent pas à la fnac ils te font tout simplement un avoir alors qu'ils se sont plantés sur la solution proposée pour le wifi. Aller à + et encore merci.


----------

